# Jacktown, PA Antique Tractor show July 16-18, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is one I've been to. The food is good and reasonably priced, the demos and displays are great! and it is free to park and free admission and free entertainment including music and antique tractor pulls. Here is a link to the Blue Mountain club:

http://www.jacktown.com/schedule.asp


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is really a good show to go to, and worth the trip if you are anywhere near the area.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Joe's right, this is a great show. And it keeps growing every year. they have great food :homereat: and entertainment :band:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry I have no pics, but it was a great show on Saturday. I took my daughter and she wasn't very enthused, until we got there and saw a steam tractor puffing around. Then she had a hundred questions on everything. Saw a LOT of extremely interesting stuff on display. A lot of interesting stuff for sale too! And the food was great, except for the long lines to get it. I didn't buy anything except a raffle ticket for a restored Allis Chalmers, but saw some stuff I wished I had money for.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

All ya had to do was ask  Check out the crawler conversion, talk about neat :thumbsup: 

http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/AlbumIndex?u=1765694&a=31332309&f=


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Deerehunter Thanks for the pictures i like that John Deere trike puller too. It looks like they had alot of old Hit and Miss motors to.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody,
There were LOTS of the old hit & miss engines, several steam engines, tractor pulls, a live band, 3 working saw mills that I saw including one powered by steam, LOTS of farm tractors on display, LOTS of stuff for sale, a nice sized flea market, an airplane engine that ran complete with prop (no airplane), and a steam powered tractor that drove around, and they even had a small train running around the area. To give you an idea of how prices are, the train ride was $1 and kids under 5 were free, a good cheese burger was $2.25, bottled water and soda were $1 and admission and parking were free. I spent 3 hours there and didn't see it all and it only cost me $10 for the day including lunch.


----------

